# V plow or wing out plow???



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have recently purchased a new to me truck. 03 f350 crew cab short bed and not sure what I want on it. It will be my truck not one of the fleet trucks I have owned and used both just looking for some advice. Weight is not a worry it will have an upgraded set of leafs by next weekend. Share your thought gooooo!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't go wrong with a wing plow


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Can't go wrong with a Vee plow


----------



## Lone136 (Sep 18, 2010)

I've had both and I do like the V better, but thats just me. Good luck


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Wing plow with a direct lift.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Honestly it's going to depend on what your going to be doing. Either type are heads and tails above a straight blade. So many thoughts here,lol and this is just speaking for Fisher plows.

V blade pros:
Versatile if or when you need to open up a bad area. 
New flared V's will run wind rows better in larger lots
Less moving parts on a V than expandable plows
Cons:
you need to add expensive wings to make up the difference in length to match an 8-10 plow
can't suck in the plow for transport, the V blades with wings tend to bottom out and hit at the blade ends (at least around here where the roads aren't so nice) causing a lot of wear and tare on the truck and blade.

Expandable pros:
Able to go 10ft wide
Less trail off when wind rowing (at least from what I've seen) 
Able to go around corners while in scoop
Can be sucked back for transport

Cons:
More moving parts
Harder time busting through big drifts

My next plow is going to be an XLS. I'd love to put a 9ft XV2 with wings on a truck making it 11ft long but trying to get that around town could cause problems.

Hope this helped and these are just my thoughts and experiences.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Unless you're opening drifted driveways all night, wing plow is the most efficient plow on the market.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2041407 said:


> Unless you're opening drifted driveways all night, wing plow is the most efficient plow on the market.


What are you basing this off of, a YouTube video....... 
Flared V plows with wings can carry more snow than a expandable plow. This reason is there's more square inches of pushing surface and the angle of the wings when the plow is in scoop position reduce trail off when relocating snow.
Do the math.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2041592 said:


> What are you basing this off of, a YouTube video.......
> Flared V plows with wings can carry more snow than a expandable plow. This reason is there's more square inches of pushing surface and the angle of the wings when the plow is in scoop position reduce trail off when relocating snow.
> Do the math.Thumbs Up


Well crap, I need to buy a bunch of new plows then.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Both plows are great. It just depends on what your application is going to be. For me, a V works best, for others maybe not. Personal decision that you're going to have to make depending on what and where you're going to be plowing.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Speaking from experience. I like the wing plow better.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2041407 said:


> Unless you're opening drifted driveways all night, wing plow is the most efficient plow on the market.


Since I have both in one unit, mine must be doubly efficient


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2041649 said:


> Since I have both in one unit, mine must be doubly efficient


When I grow up I want to be just like you.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in the same boat, got a new truck and not sure what blade to go with. We have both, exp wing and Vee and I like them both as long as the Vee has wings on it.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

Brian Young;2041372 said:


> Honestly it's going to depend on what your going to be doing. Either type are heads and tails above a straight blade. So many thoughts here,lol and this is just speaking for Fisher plows.
> 
> V blade pros:
> Versatile if or when you need to open up a bad area.
> ...


Well Put!!! that is it in a nut shell.


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a few things I have noticed also. My ability stack of much greater with a v plus it fits through the drive through lanes at the bank better. I like putting money in the bank! I have thought about the wings on the v just never heard much about them. Anyone have them and want to share there thoughts?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I have the western wings on my MVP and love them. I would say they increase my productivity by 25% or more, not only in just width but also in volume while in scoop and stacking. Its funny we have both types of plows, my son runs a 8611 blizzard and I run a V and we have never really traded to try and compare the 2. Maybe now that he traded off his Ford and got a GMC I will.


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

I had me one of them Chevy duramax's and wasn't that impressed. It had plenty of power for the plow it didn't like the salt or my 20ft car hauler with mowing equipment


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Jewell1386;2042566 said:


> I had me one of them Chevy duramax's and wasn't that impressed. It had plenty of power for the plow it didn't like the salt or my 20ft car hauler with mowing equipment


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

My f250 with the 6.0 seems to handle the weight better more stability when hauling.


----------



## tgmc2500 (Aug 21, 2015)

I think wings are better though not crazy about all the moving parts, etc.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Ran with the pro plus 8 ft with wings for 6 years. 

2 years ago switched to the MVP3.

I will never go back to a straight blade.

Decreased my plowing time at each place from 15 to 30 minutes.

For Storm Juno, was so glad I had the V-plow.

As they say, a V can be a straight blade, but a straight blade can never be a V.

And you can buy wings for it to make it a 10 footer.

Get the V you will not regret it.


----------

